# Us extremity non vascular soft tissue back????



## claudiak (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Morning Radiology Coders!

My doctors have been using cpt 76880 us extremity non vascular inappropriately and below I have one more example.  The problem is I don't know the CPT code, if one exisits, for ultrasound back/trunk soft tissue, which I believe is what this is.  I am detailing below the report of this exam.  Can someone please look at this and advise me??

History:    Lump/swelling right low back.

Technique:  Sonographic eval of area of clinical concern performed using a high resolution linear array transducer.  Representative images recorded and Color Doppler evaluation  was obtained.   

Findings:  There are no cystic abnormalities within or adjacent to the subcutaneous soft tissues or underlying muscular structures.  No abnormal vascularity is seen with Color Doppler evaluation.  No discrete masses are visible.

Impression:  No sonographically detectible  abnormalities in the area of clinical
concern. CT or MRI may be of value if further eval is indicated clinically.
End of report.

MY OPINION: If a color doppler eval was done and ruled out any abnormal vasularity, wouldn't this be a vascular doppler, but what CPT code would be used?

Please help! 

Claudia K, CPC
Networker


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Jun 11, 2009)

According to the CSI Navigator for Diagnostic Radiology, 76604-52 should be billed for upper back and 76705 for lower back.


----------



## claudiak (Jun 11, 2009)

*us extremity non vascular*

So CPT code 76705 is for ultrasound abdomen, limited (eg single organ,quadrant, etc).  The CSI Navigator states this is the correct code for ultrasound of soft tissue back?

Can you send me a line of the documentation or rationale?  It sounds good, but I guess I dismissed that code because it refers to abdomen.  The CPT book is confusing in this regard.

THanks
CLaudia K, CPC
Networker


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Jun 15, 2009)

If you would like a copy, I can fax it over to you.  That way you can have the documentation.


----------



## msncoder (Jun 15, 2009)

You can also reference the ACR U/S Coding User's Guide on page 35, it has a table with several different soft tissue areas listed.


----------

